# Bhai Praga Ji : Shaheed Of The Battle Of Ruhela In 1621



## Neutral Singh (Jul 29, 2004)

*Entry nr. 3, section 1 - Shaheeds from the time of Sixth Nanak, Guru Hargobind Sahib*

Bhai Praga (or Prag Das) is one the Shaheed Sikhs of the first bach of Sikhs who attained Shaheedi. He became Shaheed on the day of 3rd october 1621, in the battle of Ruhela, against the forces brought in by Bhagwan Das Kherar and Karam Chand, son of Dhust Chandu.

Bhai Prag Das was the son of Bhai Gautam. He was related to the Bhargaw-Brahmin family. Bhai Gautam was initiated into the Sikh community, at the time of Guru Nanak Sahib. He met Guru Sahib at one of his’ udasis (travels). Guru Sahib had granted him a ”manji”, and Bhai Sahib did lots of preaching of Gursikhi in the area of Pathohar. (A memoar of Bhai Gautam Ji is created at Khariala village, Pakistan.) 

When Guru Hargobind Sahib created the Sikh army, Bhai Praga joined the forces along with many of his fellow Sikhs. When Guru Sahib divided this force into five units each under one Jathedar, Bhai Praga became one of the five Jathedars. He gave great teachings to the Sikh army. On the day of 27th september 1621, when Bhagwan Das Kherar and Karam Chand attacked Ruhela, Bhai Praga fought at the battle fronts, and in the close-confrontations, he gave swear blows to the attacking forces. At last, the attackers, who had lost many of their comrades, had to leave the battlefield and accept defeat.

After six days, Chandu and the Royal Mughal army attacked once again. On 3rd october 1621, Bhai Praga fought with great courage and finishing the enemies, he also attained Shaheedi. 

The next generations of Bhai Praga also did lots of Sewa for the Guru-khar. His grandson, (Divan) Dargeh Mall stayed the Divan (Wazir) of the Guru-khar, from Guru Har Rai Sahib’s time till Guru Gobind Singh Sahib’s times. And Bhai Praga’s great-grandson, Bhai Dharam Singh became the Divan of Guru Gobind Singh, after that. 

The following record is given in ’Bhat Vahian Multani Sindi’ about Bhai Praga:

*QUOTE* 
“nwnU bytw mUly kw, poqw rwau kw, pVpoqw cwhV kw, bMs bIJy kw, bMJrwauNq, swl solW sY AT`qRw, k`qk pRivSty qIj ky idhuM, gwm ruhIlw prgxw btwlw ky mlHwn, gurU kw bcn pwie rqnw bytw Bgvwny kw, krmw bytw cMdU kw, bwsI klwnOr ko mwr ky mrw [ gYloN mQrw, bytw iBKy kw, poqw reIey kw, pVpoqw nrsI kw, bMs BgIrQ kw, kOiSS goqR gOV bRwhmx, prwgw bytw goqm kw, Bwrgv goqR, iC`br bRwhmx, hor rx jUJMqy gurU ky joDy swmHy mwQy rx myN jUJ kr mry [”
(B`t vhI mulqwnI isMDI, Kwqw bMJrwauNqo kw)

This article is based on Dr. Harjinder Singh Dilgeer's book 'Sikh Panth de 230 Mahan Shaheed - Jinna 1621 toon 1734 taak Shaheedian Dittian'.


----------

